# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  L'Android Market proche de la barre des 100.000 applications, l'AppStore dpasse les 300.000

## Katleen Erna

*L'AppStore dpasse les 300.000 applications*
*Rvlateur ou juste symbolique ?*

*Mise  jour du 18/10/10*


L'AppStore vient de passer la barre des 300.000 applications.

C'est en tout cas le dcompte que fait la socit spcialise Mobclix qui en dnombre un peu plus de 301.000 et un millier supplmentaire chaque jour.

Sur ce chiffre impressionnant, 69 % sont des applications payantes.

D'autres estimations font tat d'un chiffre lgrement infrieur mais elles prennent en compte  et retranche - les applications dtes  inactives . Les chiffres bruts, eux, dpassent tous les 300.000.

Par comparaison, l'Android Market continue sa croissance (extrmement rapide), mais n'en est qu' 145.000 applications selon AndroLib. Une estimation traditionnellement suprieure  celle valids par Google, qui n'en recense officiellement  que  90.000.

A remarquer, le rapport payant-gratuit est quasiment le mme sous Android, mais invers (64 % d'applications gratuites).

Reste  savoir si c'est le nombre qui fait la qualit d'une galerie.

Une conception remise en cause par Blackberry (et ses 10.000 applications  chiffre Distimo).

Et tout rcemment par le PDG de Microsoft France qui se refuse   une course au nombre  pour la future galerie de Windows Phone 7.


*Source* : 300.000 applications pour l'iPhone selon Mobclix, un peu moins selon Fortune

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pour vous, ce chiffre de 300.000 applications est-il rvlateur ou juste symbolique ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Mise  jour du 10.09.2010 par Katleen
L'Android Market trs proche de la barre des 100.000 applications, combien de temps avant qu'il ne rattrape voire dpasse l'App Store d'Apple ?* 

Comme nous vous l'expliquions le mois dernier, le site AndroLib, qui surveille attentivement l'Android Market, a rcemment dclar qu'il n'y avait  pas encore  100.000 applications de disponible dans la boutique en ligne de Google, mais que cela ne saurait tarder.

En revanche, leur quipe affirme qu'il y a bien 100.000 applications qui ont t soumises  ce magasin virtuel, et ce depuis son ouverture jusqu' maintenant.

Les statistiques se basent sur le march global d'Android Market, et non pas sur les seuls logiciels disponibles aux Etats-Unis.

En juin 2009, seules 5000 applications avaient t proposes  la plateforme de Google. Qui a connu un trs bel essor depuis.

AndroLib estime que l'Android Market hberge actuellement quelques 83.300 applications (Google en voquait officiellement 70.000 dbut juillet 2010), pour environ 18.000 programmes qui ont t supprims ou non publis.

L'lve se rapproche du matre (Apple).

Source : AndroLib

 ::fleche::  A votre avis, quand est-ce que l'Android Market rattrapera les 100.000 applications de l'App Store ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu' terme, la boutique de Google dpassera celle d'Apple, en termes de popularit et de volume de contenus ?

*L'Android Market passe la barre des 100.000 applications*
*Et le milliard de tlchargements*

*Mise  jour du 02/08/10*



Le chiffre est plus symbolique qu'historique. Mais il traduit tout de mme, parmi d'autres signes, le succs de l'OS mobile de Google, notamment parmi la communaut des dveloppeurs.

D'aprs AndroLib, socit qui s'est fait une spcialit de l'analyse de l'Android Market, la galerie de l'OS vient tout juste de passer la barre des 100.000 applications





Un chiffre qu'il faut toutefois modrer pour plusieurs raisons. La premire tient au fait que Google a toujours annonc des chiffres infrieurs  ceux d'AndroLib.

La deuxime est que la socit inclut dans son estimation des applications (environ 18.000) qui ont par la suite t retire (dont les applications malicieuses qui utilisaient les failles d'Android dvoiles lors du dernier Black Hat Conference ?).

Le nombre de tlchargement d'applications a par ailleurs largement dpass le milliard.

Un chiffre impressionnant qui ne souffre, lui, aucune remarque.


*Source* : Rapport d'AndroLib

*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Android : nouveau systme pour lutter contre le piratage des applications payantes, elles devront se connecter aux serveurs de Google
 ::fleche::   Nous dsactivons toute application qui s'avrerait malicieuse pour l'utilisateur  rpond Google, aprs l'tude sur Android Market

 ::fleche::  Dvelopper en PHP pour Android devient possible grce  un projet open-source fond sur l'Android Scripting Environment de Google
 ::fleche::  App Inventor ouvre le dveloppement d'applications Android  tous, concurrence dloyale ou bon outil de dmocratisation ?

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Impressionn(e) par ces chiffres ? Ou sont-ils encore trop faibles par rapport  ceux de l'iPhone ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*L'Android Market passe la barre des 80.000 applications*
*Et crot de plus en plus vite, mais toujours moins que l'AppStore*


*Mise  jour du 25/06/10*



Alors que l'Android Market vient d'tre critiqu par une socit spcialise dans la scurit des applications mobiles (une attaque dont on peut s'interroger sur son bien-fonde), la croissance de la galerie de Google ne s'essouffle pas.

D'aprs les chiffres d'AndroLib, au mois de juin, l'Android Market aurait pass la barre des 80.000 applications.





Les valuations d'AndroLib sont traditionnellement suprieure au dcompte officiel de Google qui ne reconnat, pour sa part, _que_ 68.000.

Au del du chiffre brut, c'est surtout une tendance qui se confirme. Il y a de plus en plus d'applications proposes chaque mois. Autrement dit, la croissance de l'Android Market s'acclre.

La galerie franaise ne fait d'ailleurs pas exception.





La qualits des applications soumises reste galement bonne (en tout cas d'aprs les notes attribues par les utilisateurs).





De son cot, Distimo comptabilise 236.000 applications dans l'AppStore (iPhone et iPad confondus). Soit une croissance d'environ 30.000 nouveauts par mois... Le double de l'Android Market !

Un chiffre qui vient confirmer une tude de Appcelerator (intitule _ Q2 Mobile Developer Survey_ ), dont le principal enseignement est que les dveloppeurs sont trs intresss par Android.

Mais qu'ils sont toujours une majorit  dvelopper pour l'iPhone.





*Source* : l'tude d'Appcelerator  Q2 Mobile Developer 


Et vous ?

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, pourquoi les dveloppeurs sont intresss par Android mais dveloppent pour l'iPhone ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 26.04.2010 par Katleen*
*L'Android Market passe la barre des 50.000 applis, l'AppStore atteindrait les 400.000  la fin de l'anne*

Lors de son lancement il y a un an et demi, l'Android Market faisait ple figure face  son concurrent l'App Store. Il proposait un nombre trs rduit de produits, en comparaison au catalogue immense offert par Apple. 

Mais la boutique de Google a depuis fait son chemin.

La plateforme propose dsormais plus de 50.000 applications. L'Android Market semble s'tre enfin mis en marche. En juillet 2009, seulement 1554 applications taient publies, contre 8636 pour le mois de mars 2010. Une remonte en flche, qui semble s'inscrire comme une nouvelle tendance puisque les chiffres d'Avril 2010 seraient encore suprieurs  ceux du mois dernier.

Malgr cela, l'App Store conserve une bonne longueur d'avance avec plus de 191.000 applications disponibles  ce jour.

Si les croissances poursuivent leur rythme actuel, l'App Store compterait 400.000 applications fin 2010, contre seulement 150.000 pour l'Androit Market.

A voir comment voluera le march...

Source : Androlib (pour les chiffres concernant l'Android Market) et AppShopper (pour les chiffres concernant Apple)

 ::fleche::  Face  ces deux gants, quelle place reste-t-il pour les plateformes concurrentes ? Quels intrts pour les dveloppeurs de vouloir travailler avec elles ?

 ::fleche::  L'aversion pour la pornographie de Steve Jobs pourrait-elle permettre  l'Android Market de rattraper son retard sur l'App Store ?

*Mise  jour du 13/04/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*L'Android Market passe la barre des 45.000 applications*
*Et connait une croissance exponentielle, la qualit semble toujours au rendez-vous*


On le sait, AndroLib a tendance  dcompter plus d'applications que ce que Google reconnat ensuite officiellement (lire ci-avant). Il n'en reste pas moins que la progression du nombre de ces applications reste impressionnante, comme le montre le graphique ci-dessous :





Sur le mois d'avril, le site spcialis dans l'Android Market a recens 9.111 nouvelles applications (soit un bon de 20 %).

Rsultat, la galerie d'applications de Google aurait pass la barre des 45.000, toujours avec un rapport de 60-40 entre les gratuites et les payantes.

Les dveloppeurs ne semblent donc pas si dmotivs que cela (lire ci-avant).

La satisfaction des utilisateurs (que l'on peut assimiler, dans une certaine mesure,  la qualit des applications dveloppes) est, de surcroit, visiblement bonne avec 60 % des applications qui bnficient d'une notre de 4 ou plus  sur 5.





Toujours pas de quoi inquiter Apple et les dsormais 185.000 applications de son AppStore ?


*Source* : Les Statistiques d'AndroLib

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 16/12/09*

*Google ne reconnat que 16 000 applications dans l'Android Market*
*Et non pas 20 000 comme annonc par AndroLib*


Google vient de rompre son vu de silence sur l'Android Market.

Jusqu'ici Moutain View avait toujours refus de communiqu sur les chiffres du magasin d'applications de son OS pour mobile.

Suite  l'tude d'AndroLib, dont nous vous parlions hier ici-mme, Google a nanmoins dcid d'apporter un rectificatif officiel. En fait deux.

Premier rectificatif, Google recense bien les API pour Android. Mais, l'air de dire si on me demande pas, moi je dis rien, la firme n'avait pas communiqu ce chiffre. Elle serait  prsent dispose  le faire.

Deuxime rectificatif, l'Android Market ne compterait pas 20 000 applications, comme affirm par AndroLib (cf. news prcdente), mais simplement 16 000.

Contredisant sur le champ son premier rectificatif, Moutain View se refuse cependant  confirmer les pourcentages d'API payantes et gratuites. Et ne souhaite pas non plus commenter la courbe exponentielle de la progression du nombre d'applications pour Android qu'AndroLib avait rendue publique.

Autrement dit, communiquons. Mais pas trop.

De bonne guerre pour ne pas donner trop d'informations  la concurrence.

Ou par crainte d'un retour de bton face au nombre grandissant de dveloppeurs rendus mcontents par l'Android Market (lire ci-avant) ?


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  En tant que dveloppeur, tes-vous satisfait(e) de l'Android Market ?

 ::fleche::  16.000 applications vous parait-il toujours tre un bon chiffre ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*16/12/09*

*L'Android Market passe la barre des 20 000 applications*
*Et connait une croissance de plus en plus rapide : vers un rattrapage de l'AppStore ?*


Avec l'arrive prvue pour 2010 de trs nombreux smartphones embarquant Android et la sortie d'un tlphone estampill Google (le fameux Google Phone alias Nexus One), l'OS mobile de Google semble enchaner les bonnes nouvelles.

D'aprs la socit AndroLib, l'Android Market vient en effet de passer la barre des 20.000 applications  soit une progression de 100 % en 5 mois - et ce malgr la grogne qui semble monter au sein de la communaut de ses dveloppeurs (lire sur ce point la news prcdente).

Sur ces 20 000 applications, 37,7 % sont payantes, un chiffre stable par rapport  la prcdente tude (voir galement news prcdentes).

Tous ces chiffres peuvent paratre faibles voire drisoires face aux 100.000 applications de l'iPhone.
Mais ils montrent une relle progression. Une progression qui se confirme  et mme s'acclre  au fil des mois.





A ce rythme la barre des 50.000 applications pourrait tre franchie bien avant la mi-2010.

Et  plus long terme rattraper l'iPhone bien plus vite que prvu ?


*Source* : L'tude de AndroLib

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, le nombre d'applications de l'Android Market est-il un bon indicateur du dveloppement d'Android ?

 ::fleche::  Un rattrapage de l'iPhone et de son AppStore vous parat-il raliste ou au contraire pensez-vous que cette progression du nombre d'applications risque de s'essouffler rapidement ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*03/12/09*

*Les dveloppeurs dmotivs par l'Android Market ?* 
*Une tude affirme que 68 % d'entre eux ne veulent plus s'investir dans la cration d'applications pour l'OS de Google* 


Si la progression d'Android semble se confirmer, le dsamour entre l'Android Market et les dveloppeurs, lui, semble se profiler  l'horizon.

Une tude de Skyhook Wireless vient de montrer que les dveloppeurs sont de plus en plus frustrs par l'AppStore de l'OS de Google pour mobiles.

L'tude montre que 57 % d'entre eux ne sont pas satisfaits par les revenus qu'ils retirent de leurs applications et 43 % pense que le systme de facturation de l'Android Market serait plus efficace s'il tait plus simple.

La conclusion est proccupante pour l'avenir d'Android : 68 % des dveloppeurs interrogs affirment tre moins motivs que lorsqu'ils ont commenc  programmer pour l'OS.

Encore plus inquitant, l'ampleur des rponses ngatives est un trs mauvais signe. Par exemple : 82 % pensent que le design de la plateforme rend difficile la recherche et la notation des applications.

Enfin, la fragmentation des versions d'Android serait un facteur dmotivant - ce que Google continue de minimiser.

Ces rsultats doivent cependant tre grandement relativiss. Premirement parce que l'chantillon de l'tude peut difficilement tre considr comme reprsentatif. Ensuite, il ne faut pas oublier que l'Android Market est en pleine croissance. Si le nombre de tlchargements est encore assez bas, l'arrive de nouveaux terminaux - dont le Droid - qui pourraient se rvler tre des iPhone-Killer crdibles, pourrait fort rapidement augmenter de manire exponentielle (lire par ailleurs ci-dessous) .

Aprs un mcanisme de protection jug trop contraignant par certain, Google aurait tort de ne pas suivre de prs les sentiments de sa communaut de dveloppeur, quitte  juguler ds aujourd'hui les premiers signes de dception.

Il en va, en grande partie, du succs  venir de son OS.

Source : L'tude de Skyhook Wireless 

Lire aussi : 

Les rubriques (news, tutos, forums) de Developpez.com :
 ::fleche::  Mobiles
 ::fleche::  Android

 ::fleche::  Android 2.0 disponible 

Et vous ? : 

 ::fleche::  Confirmez-vous ces rsultats ou au contraire, tes-vous (entirement ou partiellement) satisfait par Android ?


*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*


*Android Market multiplie le nombre de ses applications par quatre, les dveloppeurs ont-il chang de camp ?*


L'App Store d'Android est toujours le challenger.
Mais les choses changent.

Certaines analyses affirment qu'il ralise de trs mauvais chiffres de vente par rapport  l'App Store d'Apple (cf. ci-dessous article prcdent sur ces analyses).
D'autres pointent des signes qui laissent  penser que Google est en train de poser les bases d'un rattrapage.

Par exemple les appareils munis de l'*OS Android* se multiplient. Et surtout il est libre.

Ce point *semble attirer massivement les dveloppeurs*. Notre rcent sondage ici mme montrait que *59,5 % d'entre eux taient intresss par un dveloppement sous Android contre "seulement" 41,5 pour l'iPhone*.

Mais jusqu' prsent tout ceci ne pouvait tre quantifi, Google ne communiquant pas sur les chiffres.

Grace au site AndroLib, qui permet de naviguer parmi les applications de l'Android Market, une estimation du nombre de programmes proposs est aujourd'hui disponible.

L'tude (qui reste une estimation) montre que *la boutique en ligne de Google proposerait un peu plus de 10.000 applications* - dont 36 % payante.
Ce chiffre peut paraitre bien maigre - voire ridicule - compar au *70.000 de l'App Store*.

Mais il prend une autre couleur quand on le rapproche de celui estim au mois de mai par le Directeur de la Technologie de chez T-Mobile, Cole Brodman, qui avait alors valu  2.300 l'offre de l'Android Market.

*En 4 mois le nombre d'applications proposes auraient donc connu une augmentation de 435 %*.

Reste  savoir si cette progression se poursuivra  ce rythme pour une plateforme qui ne ftera que son premier anniversaire au mois d'Octobre.

Un facteur de rponse semble se trouver aussi - et surtout - du cot de chez Apple.
La firme  la pomme inflchira-t-elle sa politique ? Ou pense-t-elle qu'elle gardera toujours les faveurs des dveloppeurs ?

Et voudra-t-elle mettre fin  l'trange impression qu'elle donne de chercher  se mettre les dveloppeurs  dos ? 

Dans le cas contraire, Android Market sera certainement ravi de les accueillir les bras ouverts.


Source : L'tude de AndroLib

Lire aussi : 

 ::fleche::  Dvelopper pour les mobiles : galre ou paradis ?
 ::fleche::  Les "bulles brillantes  coins ronds" sont dposes par Apple, l'AppStore cherche-t-il  se mettre les dveloppeurs  dos ?

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Android Market est en train de sduire les dveloppeurs de l'App Store ?



*Maj de Gordon Fowler.*






> *L'App Store d'Android (Google) ralise de trs mauvais chiffres de vente, compar  l'App Store d'Apple*
> 
> Android est un systme d'exploitation open-source pour terminaux mobiles, prsent pour la premire fois officiellement en novembre 2007. Son nom est celui de la start-up fonde par ses crateurs (tous des employs de Google) et qui fut rachete en 2005 par Google.
> 
> Larva Labs, un dveloppeur d'applications pour la plate-forme Android (mais aussi pour T-Mobile Sidekick, iPhone et iPod Touch), vient de publier les chiffres de vente de ses deux produits phares, qui font partie du top 20 de l'Android AppStore : Battle For Mars (jeu d'arcade o il faut se battre contre des aliens pour prendre le contrle de la plante rouge) et RetroDefense (jeu de stratgie au design old school), respectivement en cinquime et douzime position du classement, qui ont en moyenne rapport la maigre somme de 63 $ par jour  l'entreprise le mois dernier.
> 
> 
> 
> Contrairement  l'App Store intgr  l'iPhone, celui d'Android  un pitre design. Il ne comprend pas de captures d'cran des applications (dont les descriptions sont limites  325 caractres), force  l'utilisaton de Google Checkout, pose quelques problmes de navigation non-intuitive, etc.  En quelques mots, son utilisation n'est pas trs aise et la procdure d'achat mal conue. Ces problmes sont largement connus et reconnus mais n'ont toujours pas t pris en compte.
> ...


Lire aussi : 
L'affaire du retrait de Google Voice de l'App Store 
Apple nettoie son App Store et supprime 943 applications 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'un nouvel habillage de l'Android Market ainsi que des amliorations de son fonctionnement l'aideront  prosprer ? Quels autres facteurs pourraient expliquer des ventes aussi faibles ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que beaucoup de dveloppeurs vont migrer d'Apple vers ses concurrents ?

----------


## horn33t

> [B][SIZE="3"]
> 
>  Pensez-vous qu'un nouvel habillage de l'Android Market ainsi que des amliorations de son fonctionnement l'aideront  prosprer ? Quels autres facteurs pourraient expliquer des ventes aussi faibles ?
> 
>  Pensez-vous que beaucoup de dveloppeurs vont migrer d'Apple vers ses concurrents ?


 ::fleche::  Biensr, c'est pas nouveau qu'un produit bien prsenter et une stratgie de vente rflchie sont un bien pour les ventes ...
 ::fleche::  Pour l'instant je vois pas trop leur intrt, si android grossit pourquoi pas?

----------


## horn33t

> Biensr, c'est pas nouveau qu'un produit bien prsent et une stratgie de vente rflchie sont un bien pour les ventes ...
>  Pour l'instant je vois pas trop leur intrt, si android grossit pourquoi pas?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

MAJ : Android Market multiplie le nombre de ses applications par quatre, les dveloppeurs ont-il chang de camp ?

----------


## kuranes

C'est prvisible, pas toujours trs tentant de s'investir pour dvelopper un programme qui risque pour des raisons obscures d'tre refus, tandis qu'on peut plus facilement le vendre ailleurs...

----------


## nouknouk

> C'est prvisible, pas toujours trs tentant de s'investir pour dvelopper un programme qui risque pour des raisons obscures d'tre refus, tandis qu'on peut plus facilement le vendre ailleurs...


+1

Sans compter ceux qui n'ont pas envie d'investir dans un Mac juste pour pouvoir dvelopper des applis pour l'iPhone.

----------


## Deadpool

Question : la soumission d'application sur l'android Market est-elle payante?

Non parce qu'il me semble que pour dvelopper pour Iphone, non seulement il faut un mac comme il a dj t dit mais surtout il faut s'acquitter de la somme de 100 USD par an si mes souvenirs sont bons (bon c'est rien pour une socit mais pour un particulier qui veut soumettre ses propres applis, c'est moins ngligeable).

----------


## nouknouk

> Question : la soumission d'application sur l'android Market est-elle payante?


C'est l'enregistrement en tant que dveloppeur qui l'est. Mais chez eux c'est 25 dollars une fois pour toutes (source):




> You must register to be able to distribute your products through Android Market. There is a one time $25 registration fee.

----------


## sphynxounet

Ayant un HTC Magic, donc sous Android, il m'est arriv d'acheter une ou 2 applis car je les trouvais intressantes. Nanmoins si le chiffre d'affaire de l'Android Market est plus faible que celui de l'App Store c'est aussi que Google souhaite plutt attirer les consomateurs avec des applis gratuite pour l'utilisateur mais qui rmunre le dveloppeur (et accessoirement google  ::mrgreen:: ).
Comment ?
C'est simple ils ont tout simplement intgr des pubs google dans les applis. J'ai tlcharg 2 petits jeux gratuitement et en bas il y a une bannire de pub. Elle n'est pas trop grosse, pas trop drangeante et si au final on peut avoir une bonne appli gratuite et que le dev peut quand mme se rmunrer tout le monde est content.
Google et Apple c'est 2 philosophies diffrentes voir peut-tre mme opposes. Je pense qu'il faut attendre encore un peu avant de voir comment l'Android Market se comporte dans 6 mois ou un an.

Wait & see ...

----------


## nicorama

> MAJ : Android Market multiplie le nombre de ses applications par quatre, les dveloppeurs ont-il chang de camp ?


En toute objectivit, faut quand mme plus compter sur un client Apple pour mettre du pognon dans une appli dbile. Market is Market  :;):

----------


## antony810

Android Market est  ces dbuts et franchement il faut tester les applis pour se rendre compt que tout ca est bien nouveau et qu'il faut attendre pour la sortie d'applis solides et sympas.

J'ai achet un HTC hero et bon cest super sympa mais ca reste nouveau et assez confidentiel pour les utilisateurs.

Voir si google va mettre le paquet sur un Android Store solide et mieux foutu.

----------


## kuranes

Ca va continuer de toute manire  augmenter...

Combien de smartphones utilisent l'iphone OS ? A part les iphone, aucun. Tandis que de plus en plus de smartphones utilisent android... Donc de plus en plus de clients potentiels pour l'android market...

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est l'enregistrement en tant que dveloppeur qui l'est. Mais chez eux c'est 25 dollars une fois pour toutes (source):


Ok, merci bien.  :;):

----------


## FloMo

> Pensez-vous que Android Market est en train de sduire les dveloppeurs de l'App Store ?


Tant qu'Android sera moche et n'assurera aucune garantie de qualit vis--vis de l'utilisateur, je ne vois pas l'intrt de migrer.

D'autant que les outils de dveloppement sont vraiment "has been"..

----------


## nouknouk

> Tant qu'Android sera moche


C'est le genre de chose hautement subjective.




> et n'assurera aucune garantie de qualit vis--vis de l'utilisateur


Si tu parles de l'aspect "validation des applis", on ne peut pas tout avoir:  la fois la libert de publier son appli quelle qu'elle soit et la garantie d'une qualit irrprochable de chaque appli.

Perso, je prfre la libert de publier ; l'crmage se faisant trs rapidement et de faon 'naturelle' pour ce qui concerne les applis 'pourries' (mauvaise note, ...).




> D'autant que les outils de dveloppement sont vraiment "has been".


Je ne vois pas en quoi travailler sous Eclipse par exemple (pour lequel Android propose un plugin) est totalement has-been.
Et perso je prfre largement a  une solution totalement contrainte qui ne te laisse aucun choix dans l'environnement dans lequel tu prfres dvelopper.

----------


## haygus

Il aime bien tre enferm

----------


## mouhammed

Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup plus de dveloppeur Java que de dveloppeur Objective-C cela explique en parti l'attirance des dveloppeur.

----------


## ZeRevo

Ce qu'ils disent pas c'est que les dveloppeurs ont d s'acquitter  la base de 700 supplmentaire pour acheter le mac.
C'est dommage de forcer les dveloppeurs  avoir un mac pour dvelopper sur Iphone. A la longue a va devenir trop contraignant, d'un ct j'utilise java et Eclipse au quotidien, d'un autre je dois m'acheter un mac, et apprendre Objective-C ~~

----------


## nicolofontana12

Il faut aussi signaler de l'interet port par les developpeurs pour android est d'une part due  la popularit et confiance au applications de google.
Franchement Google ne decois pas. Par ailleurs les developpeurs ne veut pas etre dependant. Pour juster Apple, il faut mac. C'est trop de contrainte. Alors chez Google la situation est soupple.
L'avenir donnera raison  Google.

----------


## Qwert

> Il faut aussi signaler de l'interet port par les developpeurs pour android est d'une part due  la popularit et confiance au applications de google.
> Franchement Google ne decois pas. Par ailleurs les developpeurs ne veut pas etre dependant. Pour juster Apple, il faut mac. C'est trop de contrainte. Alors chez Google la situation est soupple.
> L'avenir donnera raison  Google.


Sans parler du langage de programmation, java est beaucoup plus populaire et utilis par les developpeurs

Maintenant, sur qu'il y aura des applis de merde, y en a partout... Laissons Darwin s'en occuper

----------


## kuranes

> C'est le genre de chose hautement subjective.
> 
> 
> Si tu parles de l'aspect "validation des applis", on ne peut pas tout avoir:  la fois la libert de publier son appli quelle qu'elle soit et la garantie d'une qualit irrprochable de chaque appli.
> 
> Perso, je prfre la libert de publier ; l'crmage se faisant trs rapidement et de faon 'naturelle' pour ce qui concerne les applis 'pourries' (mauvaise note, ...).


On n'est pas oblig d'avoir soit une garantie de qualit irrprochable, soit une libert assez importante.
(Encore que quand on voit les appli kikoolol de l'apple store, on peut se demander ou est la qualit parfois).

Suffit d'avoir une liste slectionne par google - ou par un groupe de modrateurs, une catgorie qui regroupe les softs de qualit, par exemple. 

Sinon oui, on peut tout miser sur darwin et la slection naturelle  :;):

----------


## MadCat34

Developpant sous plusieurs langage, je compter m'interesser  l'ObjectiveC et faire mon apprentissage pour developper pour l'iPhone.
Mais quand j'au vu que le SDK n'tait fourni que pour Mac, ca m'a dgout  :8O: 

Maintenant que l'on parle deplus en plus d'Android, il est fort probable que je m'y interesse dans les prochaines semaines

----------


## ZeRevo

> Sans parler du langage de programmation, java est beaucoup plus populaire et utilis par les developpeurs


Oui enfin il y a quand mme des diffrences. Tout d'abord, a utilise java mais a ne contient pas toutes les librairies fournies par java SE. Ensuite, a ne s'execute pas sur la mme machine virtuelle (jvm / Dalvik) et enfin il est recommand de coder diffremment afin de gagner en performances (viter l'utilisation du GC)

----------


## robert_trudel

faut pas se leurrer c'est pas  cause que l'iphone a suppossment 70 000 qu'il y a pas de la daube....

a me rappell le temps o palm os avait plus d'application que win mobile...

----------


## nicorama

> Oui enfin il y a quand mme des diffrences. Tout d'abord, a utilise java mais a ne contient pas toutes les librairies fournies par java SE. Ensuite, a ne s'execute pas sur la mme machine virtuelle (jvm / Dalvik) et enfin il est recommand de coder diffremment afin de gagner en performances (viter l'utilisation du GC)


Par rapport  GWT, c'est quand mme bien proche de Java !

----------


## nouknouk

> Par rapport  GWT, c'est quand mme bien proche de Java !


Effectivement. J'aurais mme tendance  dire qu'Android est plus proche de Java ... que J2ME lui-mme (quand on voit les classes incluses au framework de base compar  J2ME).

Pour le reste, il y a effectivement des diffrences, ce qui est finalement gure tonnant tant une plateforme mobile reste diffrente d'un PC dans l'approche (ressources CPU/MEM, GUI, priphriques d'entre, ...).

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Les dveloppeurs dmotivs par l'Android Market ?* 
*Une tude affirme que 68 % d'entre eux ne veulent plus s'investir dans la cration d'applications pour l'OS de Google* 


Si la progression d'Android semble se confirmer, le dsamour entre l'Android Market et les dveloppeurs, lui, semble se profiler  l'horizon.

Une tude de Skyhook Wireless vient de montrer que les dveloppeurs sont de plus en plus frustrs par l'AppStore de l'OS de Google pour mobiles.

L'tude montre que 57 % d'entre eux ne sont pas satisfaits par les revenus qu'ils retirent de leurs applications et 43 % pense que le systme de facturation de l'Android Market serait plus efficace s'il tait plus simple.

La conclusion est proccupante pour l'avenir d'Android : 68 % des dveloppeurs interrogs affirment tre moins motivs que lorsqu'ils ont commenc  programmer pour l'OS.

Encore plus inquitant, l'ampleur des rponses ngatives est un trs mauvais signe. Par exemple : 82 % pensent que le design de la plateforme rend difficile la recherche et la notation des applications.

Enfin, la fragmentation des versions d'Android serait un facteur dmotivant - ce que Google continue de minimiser.

Ces rsultats doivent cependant tre grandement relativiss. Premirement parce que l'chantillon de l'tude peut difficilement tre considr comme reprsentatif. Ensuite, il ne faut pas oublier que l'Android Market est en pleine croissance. Si le nombre de tlchargements est encore assez bas, l'arrive de nouveaux terminaux - dont le Droid - qui pourraient se rvler tre des iPhone-Killer crdibles, pourrait fort rapidement augmenter de manire exponentielle (lire par ailleurs ci-dessous) .

Aprs un mcanisme de protection jug trop contraignant par certain, Google aurait tort de ne pas suivre de prs les sentiments de sa communaut de dveloppeur, quitte  juguler ds aujourd'hui les premiers signes de dception.

Il en va, en grande partie, du succs  venir de son OS.

Source : L'tude de Skyhook Wireless 

Lire aussi : 

Les rubriques (news, tutos, forums) de Developpez.com :
 ::fleche::  Mobiles
 ::fleche::  Android

 ::fleche::  Android 2.0 disponible 

Et vous ? : 

 ::fleche::  Confirmez-vous ces rsultats ou au contraire, tes-vous (entirement ou partiellement) satisfait par Android ?

----------


## travon

Cela peut se comprendre facilement quand on voit la concurrence en face en l'occurrence l'iPhone :

Un SDK magnifique et gratuitun bon langage : Objectice Cune ergonomie ingal encore pour l'iPhoneun nombre d'utilisateur exponentiella symbiose parfaite du hardware et du software faon Apple

Sinon acheter un mac je ne vois pas le problme, il y a des mac mini  500 euros et des macbook portable  900 euros livr avec toute la suite logiciel iLife et les SDK iPhone et MAC. Ce n'est guerre plus cher qu'un PC.

----------


## Uther

> Un SDK magnifique et gratuit


Le SDK a beau tre gratuit, il faut payer pour tre publi. Pour un logiciel payant, ce n'est pas forcment un problme, mais pour un logiciel gratuit, c'est diffrent.



> un bon langage : Objectice C


Tout le monde n'a pas la mme dfinition de bon langage. Pour moi ce n'est pas un mauvais langage mais il n'a rien de vraiment particulier. Il doit bien y avoir des dizaine de langages qui lui ressemblent et sont tous aussi efficace.
L'idal serait d'avoir le choix



> une ergonomie ingal encore pour l'iPhone


En effet c'est un bon point pour l'iPhone mais si tu regardes des tlphones comme le HTC Hero, ils n'ont plus grand chose a lui envier.



> un nombre d'utilisateur exponentiel


N'exagre pas la progression n'est plus exponentielle, mme si c'est vrai qu'elle est plutt bonne. 



> la symbiose parfaite du hardware et du software faon Apple


 ::lol:: on dirait que tu recraches un communiqu de presse.

Quant au cout du Mac, il n'est certes pas forcment beaucoup plus cher que le PC(quoique ca ce discute). Mais quand tu as dj un PC s'est clairement une dpense inutile.

----------


## GanYoshi

> [B][SIZE="4"]Si le nombre de tlchargements est encore assez bas, l'arrive de nouveaux terminaux - dont le Droid - qui pourraient se rvler tre des iPod-Killer crdibles, pourrait fort rapidement augmenter de manire exponentielle (lire par ailleurs ci-dessous) .


Un iPhone killer plutt non ? 




> Confirmez-vous ces rsultats ou au contraire, tes-vous (entirement ou partiellement) satisfait par Android ?


a ne m'tonne pas trop, Apple ne valide pas les applications de son AppStore uniquement pour embter les dveloppeur, mais surtout pour s'assurer que les applications disponibles ne sont pas trop mal foutues.




> Le SDK a beau tre gratuit, il faut payer pour tre publi. Pour un logiciel payant, ce n'est pas forcment un problme, mais pour un logiciel gratuit, c'est diffrent.


C'est vrai qu'ils pourraient publier gratuitement les applications gratuites,  but non commerciale ou publicitaire  ::D: .

----------


## trenton

> Sinon acheter un mac je ne vois pas le problme, il y a des mac mini  500 euros et des macbook portable  900 euros livr avec toute la suite logiciel iLife et les SDK iPhone et MAC. Ce n'est guerre plus cher qu'un PC.


Ca reste beaucoup plus cher qu'un PC sans Windows.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ca reste beaucoup plus cher qu'un PC sans Windows.


Oui mais l tu a l'OS et l'outil de dveloppement  :;):

----------


## trenton

Il y en a des trs bien des OS gratuits, et des outils de dveloppements gratuits aussi.

----------


## nicolofontana12

Bonjour

Moi je crois que c'est juste une question de temps. Il faut pas aussi s'attendre  un miracle . android n'a pas plus de 3 ans d'existance. 
Il finira par etre interressant puisque sa force meme reside sur le fait qu'il n'ya pas un seul model, ni un seul constructeur qui est concern.
Investissez plus de 3000 $  pour macet plus de 200$ par ans est aussi une faiblesse d'Apple. Google meme aussi remercie les meilleurs applications aussi.
C'est juste une question de temps. Android n'a que 11% du part de march sur les smarphones alors qu'Iphone en possede 50%.

----------


## xtope

> Sinon acheter un mac je ne vois pas le problme, il y a des mac mini  500 euros et des macbook portable  900 euros livr avec toute la suite logiciel iLife et les SDK iPhone et MAC. Ce n'est guerre plus cher qu'un PC.


Dvelopper sur un macbook portable  900 euros non merci. L'cran est trop petit pour a, de mme que le clavier.

Je prfre de loin dvelopper sur un pc/mac de bureau, o le confort est largement suprieur. Mais le prix n'est plus le mme.





> Il y en a des trs bien des OS gratuits, et des outils de dveloppements gratuits aussi.


Tout  fait, on peut dvelopper sur android avec n'importe quelle distribution linux.

----------


## travon

> Dvelopper sur un macbook portable  900 euros non merci. L'cran est trop petit pour a, de mme que le clavier.


--> Mac mini




> Tout  fait, on peut dvelopper sur android avec n'importe quelle distribution linux.



Mouai si c'est pour dvelopper avec cette daube d'eclipse, autant utiliser windows avec visual studio, ou XCODE avec un mac.

Et pourtant j'adore Linux, mais pour dvelopper c'est pas encore le top point de vue IDE

----------


## Uther

Cette daube d'clipse? Je peux savoir ce que tu lui reproche?

----------


## GanYoshi

> Cette daube d'clipse? Je peux savoir ce que tu lui reproche?


C'est juste un troll rien de plus...

----------


## ___r3

> C'est juste un troll rien de plus...


tiens, je viens de comprendre ce qu'est un "troll"  ::aie:: 
N'empche que je suis aussi curieux de savoir ce que l'on peut reprocher  Eclipse.. enfin c'est un autre dbat  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FloMo

> Je ne vois pas en quoi travailler sous Eclipse par exemple (pour lequel Android propose un plugin) est totalement has-been.
> Et perso je prfre largement a  une solution totalement contrainte qui ne te laisse aucun choix dans l'environnement dans lequel tu prfres dvelopper.


Je trouve que l'environnement de dveloppement Eclipse n'est pas encore suffisamment abouti. Ca a quelque-chose de "bricol".
Aucun concepteur d'interface pour les applications dveloppes rapidement.
Une interface lourde et grise.

Quand tu lances XCode, certes c'est trs orient Mac et C / Objective-C mais tu sens que tu as du fiable entre les mains.
Et pourtant, d'habitude, je dveloppe avec ViM !
XCode est vraiment abouti et logique dans sa dmarche : il ne s'parpille pas. Tu dveloppes pour Mac OS X (iPhone OS) sous Mac OS X.

----------


## FloMo

> Dvelopper sur un macbook portable  900 euros non merci. L'cran est trop petit pour a, de mme que le clavier.
> 
> Je prfre de loin dvelopper sur un pc/mac de bureau, o le confort est largement suprieur. Mais le prix n'est plus le mme.


Pour 200 euros de plus (1100 euros) tu as un iMac. Et je peux t'assurer que le prix est largement justifi. 

Le systme est performant (Unix) et agrable (Mac) : ce confort vaut bien les quelques euros de plus que tu vas mettre car trs honntement la productivit est vraiment augmente.

Aprs, tu n'as peut-tre pas le mme retour d'exprience sur Mac, ce que je peux tout  fait comprendre... C'est juste mon avis. ^^

----------


## FloMo

> Tout le monde n'a pas la mme dfinition de bon langage. Pour moi ce n'est pas un mauvais langage mais il n'a rien de vraiment particulier. Il doit bien y avoir des dizaine de langages qui lui ressemblent et sont tous aussi efficace.
> 
> L'idal serait d'avoir le choix


Sur iPhone OS, je reprends mes dveloppements C (qui utilisent notamment libxml2 pour certains) et je les recompile : a fonctionne nickel et c'est tout aussi performant. Je n'utilise pas beaucoup OpenGL ES, mais le principe est le mme : un dveloppement sur Symbian sera facilement portable sur iPhone OS.




> En effet c'est un bon point pour l'iPhone mais si tu regardes des tlphones comme le HTC Hero, ils n'ont plus grand chose a lui envier.


Mais ils restent loin derrire car le "plus grand chose" reste un gouffre.

----------


## travon

> Je trouve que l'environnement de dveloppement Eclipse n'est pas encore suffisamment abouti. Ca a quelque-chose de "bricol".
> Aucun concepteur d'interface pour les applications dveloppes rapidement.
> Une interface lourde et grise.
> 
> Quand tu lances XCode, certes c'est trs orient Mac et C / Objective-C mais tu sens que tu as du fiable entre les mains.
> Et pourtant, d'habitude, je dveloppe avec ViM !
> XCode est vraiment abouti et logique dans sa dmarche : il ne s'parpille pas. Tu dveloppes pour Mac OS X (iPhone OS) sous Mac OS X.


Je n'aurait pas dit mieux, et donc non ce n'tait pas tant un troll que a. La preuve.

Franchement il suffit d'utiliser visual studio et XCODE  puis eclipse pour comprendre que Eclipse ne joue pas dans la mme cour.
Je n'ai pas trop d'autres arguments que ceux cits au dessus, c'est juste un ressenti, une sensation, l'ergonomie du logiciel qui font que Apple et microsoft  ont tout les 2 fait du bon boulot avec leur IDE.

Je penses que c'est ce qu'il manque  Linux pour le moment, un IDE  la hauteur de ce qui se fait sous windows ou MAC.

Certes on peut faire la mme chose avec UltraEdit ou TextMate, mais perso j'aime bien les IDE avec toutes leurs fonctions qui facilitent la vie des dveloppeurs.

----------


## Uther

He bien on a pas le mme ressenti du tout alors. Parce que moi c'est avec XCode et Visual Studio que je ne me sent pas a l'aise. 
Eclipse est loin d'tre seulement un diteur de texte. J'aimerai bien savoir ce qu'il lui manque  votre avis, a part un diteur d'interface qui fait perdre plus de temps qu'il n'en fait gagner ds que l'interface deviens un peu complexe.

----------


## Traroth2

> Cela peut se comprendre facilement quand on voit la concurrence en face en l'occurrence l'iPhone :


Et maintenant, une page de publicit !



> [*]Un SDK magnifique et gratuit


Reste  dmontrer que le SDK de l'iPhone soit vraiment mieux que celui d'Android...



> [*]un bon langage : Objectice C


Traduction : un langage que personne ne connait : Objective C...  ::lol:: 



> [*]une ergonomie ingal encore pour l'iPhone


Ca, ce sont les propritaires d'iPhone qui le disent, en tout cas. Ca fait des annes qu'on nous parle de l'ergonomie ingale du Mac, et je n'ai jamais t convaincu...



> [*]un nombre d'utilisateur exponentiel


Avec Android aussi



> [*]la symbiose parfaite du hardware et du software faon Apple


C'est beau, on croirait du Sgula...



> Sinon acheter un mac je ne vois pas le problme


Ben a coute de l'argent



> il y a des mac mini  500 euros et des macbook portable  900 euros


Dvelopper avec une petite machine bas de gamme est un calvaire. De plus, le problme est qu'il faut acheter une *nouvelle* machine.



> livr avec toute la suite logiciel iLife et les SDK iPhone et MAC. Ce n'est guerre plus cher qu'un PC.


Oui, mais c'est en plus.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Reste  dmontrer que le SDK de l'iPhone soit vraiment mieux que celui d'Android...


La preuve sociale tout simplement  ::roll:: 



> Traduction : un langage que personne ne connait : Objective C...


Parles pour toi  ::roll:: . 
J'ai vu personne jusque l s'essayer  l'objective-c et dire que ce langage tait mauvais.  



> Ca, ce sont les propritaires d'iPhone qui le disent, en tout cas. Ca fait des annes qu'on nous parle de l'ergonomie ingale du Mac, et je n'ai jamais t convaincu...


Encore la preuve sociale  ::ccool:: .



> Dvelopper avec une petite machine bas de gamme est un calvaire. De plus, le problme est qu'il faut acheter une *nouvelle* machine.


Le mac mini n'est pas une petite machine bas de gamme. 
C'est en effet l'entre de gamme de chez Apple, qui correspond au moins au milieu de gamme du monde PC. 



> Oui, mais c'est en plus.


Tu peux vendre ton ancien pc  ::zoubi::

----------


## Uther

> La preuve sociale tout simplement


Encore une belle phrase qui ne veut rien dire.



> Parles pour toi .
> J'ai vu personne jusque l s'essayer  l'objective-c et dire que ce langage tait mauvais.


Personne ne dit qu'il est intrinsquement mauvais, mais il n'est clairement pas meilleur qu'un autre et bien moins connu.



> Tu peux vendre ton ancien pc


Ca fait un peu extrme. Et ca m'tonnerait que je puisse revendre mon PC assez cher pour acheter autre chose que des barrettes de mmoire d'un Mac

----------


## ratomms

> D'autant que les outils de dveloppement sont vraiment "has been"..


 Apple dans tout a  ::?: ? Son dveloppement qui ne se fait qu'en Apple.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Encore une belle phrase qui ne veut rien dire.


Bien sr que si, elle signifie que le fait qu'il soit plus utilis prouve qu'il est mieux, par le principe de la preuve sociale.




> Personne ne dit qu'il est intrinsquement mauvais, mais il n'est clairement pas meilleur qu'un autre et bien moins connu.


Pourquoi pas celui l alors  ::roll:: .




> Ca fait un peu extrme. Et ca m'tonnerait que je puisse revendre mon PC assez cher pour acheter autre chose que des barrettes de mmoire d'un Mac


C'est clair que les PC se dprcient beaucoup plus que les mac. 
Une fois achet ils perdent automatiquement la moiti de leur valeur, alors qu'un mac peut se revendre facilement aux 3/4 de leur valeur.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Bien sr que si, elle signifie que le fait qu'il soit plus utilis prouve qu'il est mieux, par le principe de la preuve sociale.
> 
> 
> Pourquoi pas celui l alors .
> 
> 
> C'est clair que les PC se dprcient beaucoup plus que les mac. 
> Une fois achet ils perdent automatiquement la moiti de leur valeur, alors qu'un mac peut se revendre facilement aux 3/4 de leur valeur.


[Troll inside]Donc avec ta preuve sociale on peut dire que Windows est meilleur que Mac, parce qu'il existe plus de gens possdant un PC avec Windows que de gens possdant un Mac ... j'adore on dirait de la rthorique philosophique ...[/Troll inside]

----------


## GanYoshi

> [Troll inside]Donc avec ta preuve sociale on peut dire que Windows est meilleur que Mac, parce qu'il existe plus de gens possdant un PC avec Windows que de gens possdant un Mac ... j'adore on dirait de la rthorique philosophique ...[/Troll inside]


Selon la preuve sociale oui  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

> Tu peux vendre ton ancien pc


CQFD.

----------


## Uther

> Bien sr que si, elle signifie que le fait qu'il soit plus utilis prouve qu'il est mieux, par le principe de la preuve sociale.


 C'est vrai que l'iPhone est le tlphone le plus utilis chez les possesseurs d'iPhones.  ::mouarf:: 
Mais si tu arrtes de faire le fanboy Mac et que tu regardes les chiffres, tu te rendra compte que dans le vrai monde les iPhone ne sont toujours pas majoritaires.



> Pourquoi pas celui l alors .


Au risque de me rpter, l'objective C n'est pas foncirement mauvais, mais ce n'est clairement pas un avantage sur la concurrence, comme tu l'as prsent.
De plus c'est un langage qui demandera un minimum d'effort d'apprentissage alors que le Java et le C++ sont bien plus connus des programmeurs.

----------


## Traroth2

> Tant qu'Android sera moche


Je prfre l'interface d'Android 2  celle de l'iPhone, personnellement. Peut-tre parce qu'elle est mieux...



> et n'assurera aucune garantie de qualit vis--vis de l'utilisateur, je ne vois pas l'intrt de migrer.


Garantie ? Une garantie que l'iPhone fournirait mais pas les fabricants de tlphones sous Android ? Mais de quoi tu parles ???
C'est pas une garantie contre l'explosion, en tout cas...  ::lol:: 



> D'autant que les outils de dveloppement sont vraiment "has been"..


Mais bien sr... Tu as l'air de bien connaitre le SDK Android, toi...

----------


## Traroth2

> Parles pour toi . 
> J'ai vu personne jusque l s'essayer  l'objective-c et dire que ce langage tait mauvais.


Tiens, pas de "preuve sociale", l ? J'ai pourtant l'impression que Java est un chouillla plus rpandu qu'Objective C...

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est vrai que l'iPhone est le tlphone le plus utilis chez les possesseurs d'iPhones. 
> Mais si tu arrtes de faire le fanboy Mac et que tu regardes les chiffres, tu te rendra compte que dans le vrai monde les iPhone ne sont toujours pas majoritaires.


Je suis d'accord, je parlais du SDK, le titre de la news nous informant que les dveloppeur prfre en majorit l'applestore  l'androidmarket  ::): 



> Au risque de me rpter, l'objective C n'est pas foncirement mauvais, mais ce n'est clairement pas un avantage sur la concurrence, comme tu l'as prsent.
> De plus c'est un langage qui demandera un minimum d'effort d'apprentissage alors que le Java et le C++ sont bien plus connus des programmeurs.


Je suis d'accord. 
J'ai juste dis qu'il tait pas mauvais, mais je suis d'accord que du C++ aurait ncessiter que moins de gens apprennent l'objective-C. 
En fait depuis le dbut on se rpond des trucs qui ne se choquent pas, tu dis qu'il est pas connu, je rpond qu'il est pas mauvais  ::aie:: .



> Tiens, pas de "preuve sociale", l ? J'ai pourtant l'impression que Java est un chouillla plus rpandu qu'Objective C...


Oui java a dcalotte du hamster junkie  la cl  molette !11one  ::ccool:: .
En mme temps je dis a mais j'ai pas le choix c'est un peu le seul langage qui a le vent en poupe utilisable sur mac...

----------


## Traroth2

> En mme temps je dis a mais j'ai pas le choix c'est un peu le seul langage qui a le vent en poupe utilisable sur mac...


CQFD.

On a donc tabli que si tu veux dvelopper sur iPhone, Apple t'impose son langage (parce que Objective C, en dehors du Mac et des iPhones... Ben on peut dvelopper sur les vieilles stations NeXT, quoi) et d'acheter une de leurs machines (mais tu peux toujours revendre celle que tu as dj, n'est-ce pas ? Et mettre un peu de bl au bout...)
Si tu ne vois pas comme un problme, l, personnellement, je ne peux pas t'aider !

Vu les montants qu'Apple rcupre sur AppStore, j'ai l'impression que 99% des dveloppeurs qui vendent des applis doivent avoir du mal  rentabiliser l'achat de leur Mac. Bref, c'est Apple qui fait du business, dans cette histoire, et rien qu'Apple !
Vous faites les applis, on fait le pognon. Voila une rpartition quitable des tches !  ::lol::

----------


## FloMo

> Je prfre l'interface d'Android 2  celle de l'iPhone, personnellement. Peut-tre parce qu'elle est mieux...


Les gots et les couleurs... soit.




> Garantie ? Une garantie que l'iPhone fournirait mais pas les fabricants de tlphones sous Android ? Mais de quoi tu parles ???


Je parle d'une garantie de qualit des applications. On reoit d'excellents conseils en matire d'ergonomie de la part d'Apple. 
Conseils que ferait bien de donner Google, car quand on voit la qualit des interfaces Android, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que ce soit convivial.




> C'est pas une garantie contre l'explosion, en tout cas...


12 cas hypothtiques sur 50 millions d'appareils. C'est norme et scandaleux !




> Mais bien sr... Tu as l'air de bien connaitre le SDK Android, toi...


J'ai test. J'ai cherch  concevoir une interface, j'ai fini par en raliser une, mais quel chemin parcouru ! Je comprend pourquoi autant de dveloppeurs abandonnent la plateforme... (ok, a c'est gratuit  ::roll::  )

Les bases Java, c'est toujours pareil : oui, aujourd'hui, c'est encore un peu lent et moche, mais un jour, ce sera mieux... depuis 10 ans, sur toutes les plateformes. Thoriquement, c'est gnial. En pratique, c'est l'horreur. Enfin, c'est mon point de vue...

----------


## GanYoshi

> CQFD.
> 
> On a donc tabli que si tu veux dvelopper sur iPhone, Apple t'impose son langage (parce que Objective C, en dehors du Mac et des iPhones... Ben on peut dvelopper sur les vieilles stations NeXT, quoi) et d'acheter une de leurs machines (mais tu peux toujours revendre celle que tu as dj, n'est-ce pas ? Et mettre un peu de bl au bout...)
> Si tu ne vois pas comme un problme, l, personnellement, je ne peux pas t'aider !


Je parlais de Java hein, je ne trouve pas que Objective-C est spcialement le vent en poupe, mme si certaines bote recherche  prix d'or des dveloppeur Objective-C, a reste rien comparer  Java. 

Mais oui sinon je trouve que c'est un problme qu'un mec sous Windows ne puisse pas faire d'application iPhone, qu'un mec sous Mac OS ne puisse pas faire d'application Windows Mobile aussi.




> Les bases Java, c'est toujours pareil : oui, aujourd'hui, c'est encore un peu lent et moche, mais un jour, ce sera mieux... depuis 10 ans, sur toutes les plateformes. Thoriquement, c'est gnial. En pratique, c'est l'horreur. Enfin, c'est mon point de vue...


Sur mac je ne trouve pas que Java est moche, je trouve mme que c'est la plateforme o les applications sont les plus belles.

----------


## FloMo

> On a donc tabli que si tu veux dvelopper sur iPhone, Apple t'impose son langage (parce que Objective C, en dehors du Mac et des iPhones... Ben on peut dvelopper sur les vieilles stations NeXT, quoi) et d'acheter une de leurs machines (mais tu peux toujours revendre celle que tu as dj, n'est-ce pas ?


Sauf que la base de l'Objective-C c'est du C ANSI POSIX, donc ultra-portable. C'est d'ailleurs pour a que les diteurs de jeux vido l'adorent,  contrario d'Android qui est trs orient Java, mme s'il est possible par quelques galipettes d'appeler du C.




> Vu les montants qu'Apple rcupre sur AppStore, j'ai l'impression que 99% des dveloppeurs qui vendent des applis doivent avoir du mal  rentabiliser l'achat de leur Mac.


Hh... Par exprience, je l'ai trs largement rentabilis. Actuellement, a me fait vivre. Par contre, on ne peut pas en dire autant d'Android...

----------


## FloMo

> Mais oui sinon je trouve que c'est un problme qu'un mec sous Windows ne puisse pas faire d'application iPhone, qu'un mec sous Mac OS ne puisse pas faire d'application Windows Mobile aussi.


Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord. Je pense qu'une machine virtuelle avec l'OS prvu  cet effet est de loin la meilleure solution.

Je pense que l'environnement de dveloppement est un tout, OS compris.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Hh... Par exprience, je l'ai trs largement rentabilis. Actuellement, a me fait vivre. Par contre, on ne peut pas en dire autant d'Android...


Incroyable en plus ton application la plus cher est  79 centimes si j'ai bien compris ?  ::calim2:: 
Trs content pour toi, j'imagine que tu dois en vendre normment pour en vivre. 
C'est vrai aussi que le fait de ne pas avoir  saisir son numro de carte bancaire est une excellente chose de la part d'Apple, j'ai pu constater qu'on achte beaucoup plus facilement  ::ccool::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord. Je pense qu'une machine virtuelle avec l'OS prvu  cet effet est de loin la meilleure solution.
> 
> Je pense que l'environnement de dveloppement est un tout, OS compris.


Oui c'est vrai qu'un mec sous Windows doit acheter un mac et donc Mac OS, alors qu'un mec sous mac peut se contenter d'acheter juste Windows.

----------


## FloMo

> Incroyable en plus ton application la plus cher est  79 centimes si j'ai bien compris ? 
> Trs content pour toi, j'imagine que tu dois en vendre normment pour en vivre. 
> C'est vrai aussi que le fait de ne pas avoir  saisir son numro de carte bancaire est une excellente chose de la part d'Apple, j'ai pu constater qu'on achte beaucoup plus facilement


Il n'y a pas que les ventes sur App Store. (je vends grosso-modo 50 applications par jour, ce qui n'est pas norme)

Par contre, la conception d'applications iPhone est trs recherche : c'est un nouveau mdia. C'est devenu trs vite l'activit unique de la socit.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Vu les montants qu'Apple rcupre sur AppStore, j'ai l'impression que 99% des dveloppeurs qui vendent des applis doivent avoir du mal  rentabiliser l'achat de leur Mac. Bref, c'est Apple qui fait du business, dans cette histoire, et rien qu'Apple !
> Vous faites les applis, on fait le pognon. Voila une rpartition quitable des tches !


Mais tant qu'il existe des dveloppeurs pour suivre, pourquoi changer de modle ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## FloMo

> Mais tant qu'il existe des dveloppeurs pour suivre, pourquoi changer de modle ?


Je pense que tant que le travail de dveloppement sur cette plateforme sera reconnu, il n'y aura aucune raison de changer de modle. 

Ca rapporte  tout le monde (Apple et le dveloppeur), a ne cote pas trop cher au consommateur (ou alors faut m'expliquer comment quelqu'un qui se paye un smartphone  99 euros minimum ne peut pas s'acheter une application  0,79 euro) : bref, a marche et c'est tant mieux.  ::ccool:: 

Il ne faut pas oublier que si on veut raliser par exemple un jeu vido sur une plateforme quelconque, c'est une somme rudement importante pour le SDK, idem pour la ralisation et partage des bnfices  50% avec le constructeur. (sans compter qu'il y a toujours des petits malins pour pirater les jeux)

----------


## ratomms

> He bien on a pas le mme ressenti du tout alors. Parce que moi c'est avec XCode et Visual Studio que je ne me sent pas a l'aise. 
> Eclipse est loin d'tre seulement un diteur de texte. J'aimerai bien savoir ce qu'il lui manque  votre avis, a part un diteur d'interface qui fait perdre plus de temps qu'il n'en fait gagner ds que l'interface deviens un peu complexe.


Je suis de mme avis que vous. Avec VS et tous les IDE graphiquement trs pousss, on est dans l'embarras sur les choses qu'on veut faire vrment.
J'adore Ecplise pour sa simplicit.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*L'Android Market passe la barre des 20 000 applications*
*Et connait une croissance de plus en plus rapide : vers un rattrapage de l'AppStore ?*


Avec l'arrive prvue pour 2010 de trs nombreux smartphones embarquant Android et la sortie d'un tlphone estampill Google (le fameux Google Phone alias Nexus One), l'OS mobile de Google semble enchaner les bonnes nouvelles.

D'aprs la socit AndroLib, l'Android Market vient en effet de passer la barre des 20.000 applications  soit une progression de 100 % en 5 mois - et ce malgr la grogne qui semble monter au sein de la communaut de ses dveloppeurs (lire sur ce point la news prcdente).

Sur ces 20 000 applications, 37,7 % sont payantes, un chiffre stable par rapport  la prcdente tude (voir galement news prcdentes).

Tous ces chiffres peuvent paratre faibles voire drisoires face aux 100.000 applications de l'iPhone.
Mais ils montrent une relle progression. Une progression qui se confirme  et mme s'acclre  au fil des mois.





A ce rythme la barre des 50.000 applications pourrait tre franchie bien avant la mi-2010.

Et  plus long terme rattraper l'iPhone bien plus vite que prvu ?


*Source* : L'tude de AndroLib

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, le nombre d'applications de l'Android Market est-il un bon indicateur du dveloppement d'Android ?

 ::fleche::  Un rattrapage de l'iPhone et de son AppStore vous parat-il raliste ou au contraire pensez-vous que cette progression du nombre d'applications risque de s'essouffler rapidement ?

----------


## FloMo

> Tous ces chiffres peuvent paratre faibles voire drisoires face aux 100.000 applications de l'iPhone.


Aprs un an, iPhone faisait dj 50 000.




> D'aprs vous, le nombre d'applications de l'Android Market est-il un bon indicateur du dveloppement d'Android ?


Non. Du jour o on verra Android en rfrence dans les mdias  l'instar de l'iPhone ou du BlackBerry on aura un vritable indicateur.




> Un rattrapage de l'iPhone et de son AppStore vous parat-il raliste ou au contraire pensez-vous que cette progression du nombre d'applications risque de s'essouffler rapidement ?


Tout est possible.

----------


## nouknouk

> Non. Du jour o on verra Android en rfrence dans les mdias  l'instar de l'iPhone ou du BlackBerry on aura un vritable indicateur.


Il ne faut pas confondre Market Share et Mind Share.

Que tout la presse ne parle que de l'iPhone, en tant que dveloppeur, ce n'est pas a qui m'intresse, mais plutt:

1/ le nombre de clients potentiels qui ont un GSM compatible avec mon appli.
2/ surtout, le nombre d'exemplaires d'applis effectivement vendues.




> Un rattrapage de l'iPhone et de son AppStore vous parat-il raliste ou au contraire pensez-vous que cette progression du nombre d'applications risque de s'essouffler rapidement ?


A terme, c'est plus que probable amha.

Quand on voit qu'Android est dj dispo dans les packs oprateurs avec des tlphones trs aboutis (WVGA, SnapDragon, ...) pour moins de 100 (subvention oprateur comprise, cf. Acer Liquid chez Virgin Mobile), je me dis qu'il ne reste plus qu'Android innonde le march avec beaucoup de modles pour que a devienne la rfrence de fait.

Bref, comme d'hab: wait'n see.
Mais perso je parie que l'anne 2010 (et nol 2010) devrait confirmer tout a.

----------


## trenton

> moins de 100 (subvention oprateur comprise, cf. Acer Liquid chez Virgin Mobile)


Dsol de faire un peu du HS, mais je trouve quand mme que le terme subvention est assez mal choisis pour dsigner un prt  la consommation.  :;): 

Concernant les parts de marchs, qui peut dire quoi que ce soit ? C'est impossible  dire, il y a trop de facteurs inconnus, toutes les prvisions ne sont que du marketing  destination des acteurs tiers comme nous les dveloppeurs.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Google ne reconnat que 16 000 applications dans l'Android Market*
*Et non pas 20 000 comme annonc par AndroLib*


Google vient de rompre son vu de silence sur l'Android Market.

Jusqu'ici Moutain View avait toujours refus de communiqu sur les chiffres du magasin d'applications de son OS pour mobile.

Suite  l'tude d'AndroLib, dont nous vous parlions hier ici-mme, Google a nanmoins dcid d'apporter un rectificatif officiel. En fait deux.

Premier rectificatif, Google recense bien les API pour Android. Mais, l'air de dire si on me demande pas, moi je dis rien, la firme n'avait pas communiqu ce chiffre. Elle serait  prsent dispose  le faire.

Deuxime rectificatif, l'Android Market ne compterait pas 20 000 applications, comme affirm par AndroLib (cf. news prcdente), mais simplement 16 000.

Contredisant sur le champ son premier rectificatif, Moutain View se refuse cependant  confirmer les pourcentages d'API payantes et gratuites. Et ne souhaite pas non plus commenter la courbe exponentielle de la progression du nombre d'applications pour Android qu'AndroLib avait rendue publique.

Autrement dit, communiquons. Mais pas trop.

De bonne guerre pour ne pas donner trop d'informations  la concurrence.

Ou par crainte d'un retour de bton face au nombre grandissant de dveloppeurs rendus mcontents par l'Android Market (lire ci-avant) ?


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  En tant que dveloppeur, tes-vous satisfait(e) de l'Android Market ?

 ::fleche::  16.000 applications vous parait-il toujours tre un bon chiffre ?

----------


## ZeRevo

Ce qui nous manque c'est un framework de haut niveau qui gnre du code pour toutes les plateformes. Similaire  SWT qui permet de fournir des applications natives : QT, GTK, Cocoa, XP, Vista.

J'ai lu quelques articles sur des frameworks en javascript mais rien de fascinant, vu le language et les outils de dveloppement fournis il nous faudrait quelque chose en C ou en Java.

Il faudra du temps avant de voir un framework gnrique mais a sera obligatoire pour travailler plus vite. D'ici l on va voir que toutes les entreprises mobiles vont dvelopper leur framework dans leur coin, tout le monde va rinventer la roue, c'est un peu dommage.

----------


## nicorama

> Ce qui nous manque c'est un framework de haut niveau qui gnre du code pour toutes les plateformes.


HTML 5 + GWT ?

----------


## FloMo

> Il ne faut pas confondre Market Share et Mind Share.
> 
> Que tout la presse ne parle que de l'iPhone, en tant que dveloppeur, ce n'est pas a qui m'intresse, mais plutt:
> 
> 1/ le nombre de clients potentiels qui ont un GSM compatible avec mon appli.
> 2/ surtout, le nombre d'exemplaires d'applis effectivement vendues.


1/ On est a 85 millions sur iPhone OS (iPhone + iPod Touch) et a ne cesse d'augmenter. Surtout avec l'arrive imminente de la tablette...

2/ et non le nombre disponibles, en effet. Plus de 2 milliards au total et environ 50 par jour par application. (dans mon cas, sans faire de relle success story)




> Mais perso je parie que l'anne 2010 (et nol 2010) devrait confirmer tout a.


Dj, Nol 2009, avec des iPhone  partir de 19 euros. 

En plus,  terme, les plus jeunes qui ont aujourd'hui leur musique, leurs contacts et leurs mails sur iPod Touch vont trs certainement s'orienter sur iPhone le jour o ils auront besoin d'un mobile.

----------


## FloMo

> Ce qui nous manque c'est un framework de haut niveau qui gnre du code pour toutes les plateformes.


Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord. Il faut une cohrence visuelle sur l'ensemble du systme. Et donc une ergonomie adapte  chaque cas.

Par exemple, sur iPhone (c'est celui que je connais le mieux, mais c'est aussi valable ailleurs) , on peut utiliser les bibliothques sqlite3, libxml2, pcre, etc... et donc on a au moins cette couche qui peut tre transpose sans trop de soucis sur Symbian S60 par exemple. (Android peut tre aussi ?)

Du coup, la partie visuelle peut tre native, a ne mange pas de pain : a diminue dj normment la quantit de travail.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*L'Android Market passe la barre des 45.000 applications*
*Et connait une croissance exponentielle, la qualit semble toujours au rendez-vous*


On le sait, AndroLib a tendance  dcompter plus d'applications que ce que Google reconnat ensuite officiellement (lire ci-avant). Il n'en reste pas moins que la progression du nombre de ces applications reste impressionnante, comme le montre le graphique ci-dessous :





Sur le mois d'avril, le site spcialis dans l'Android Market a recens 9.111 nouvelles applications (soit un bon de 20 %).

Rsultat, la galerie d'applications de Google aurait pass la barre des 45.000, toujours avec un rapport de 60-40 entre les gratuites et les payantes.

Les dveloppeurs ne semblent donc pas si dmotivs que cela (lire ci-avant).

La satisfaction des utilisateurs (que l'on peut assimiler, dans une certaine mesure,  la qualit des applications dveloppes) est, de surcroit, visiblement bonne avec 60 % des applications qui bnficient d'une notre de 4 ou plus  sur 5.





Toujours pas de quoi inquiter Apple et les dsormais 185.000 applications de son AppStore ?


*Source* : Les Statistiques d'AndroLib

----------


## FloMo

Parlez  n'importe qui d'Android dans la rue et il vous rpondra "Andro.. quoi ?"

Il y a 4 fois moins d'applications sur Android Market que sur AppStore alors que l'Android Market filtrait 10 fois moins. 
La plateforme de dveloppement d'Android reprsente 90% du march des ordinateurs.
Java est le langage appris par tout le monde  l'cole.

Trouvez l'erreur !

----------


## Jrmie A.

> Parlez  n'importe qui d'Android dans la rue et il vous rpondra "Andro.. quoi ?"


Tu mlanges tout en fonction de ce qui t'arrange surtout.
On s'en fou pas mal que dans la rue, le nom "Android" ne soit pas connu, tout comme si Apple avait donn un nom  son systme (autre que iPhone OS), il ne serait pas plus connu d'ailleurs.
iPhone est un appareil. Android est un systme prsent sur une multitude d'appareils. Ils ne sont donc pas comparables directement, mais doivent tre rinterprts.
Android grimpe, pas au travers d'un GSM unique, mais au travers de toute une gamme, ce qui rend son expansion potentiellement nettement suprieur  l'iPhone OS dont Apple garde les rnes uniquement pour ses GSM. Palm a fait la mme erreur avec son WebOS d'ailleurs.
Et l c'est ma boule de cristal qui me le dit, mais iPhone OS ne sera plus qu'une goute d'eau (quivalente  la proportion Mac/PC) sous 5 ans.



> En plus,  terme, les plus jeunes qui ont aujourd'hui leur musique, leurs contacts et leurs mails sur iPod Touch vont trs certainement s'orienter sur iPhone le jour o ils auront besoin d'un mobile.


Je n'en suis absolument pas convaincu. C'est uniquement de l'extrapolation. Mme si une partie pourrait envisager la migration vers l'iPhone, son cot entre autre en bloquera pas mal. Et on en revient  la principale limite de l'iPhone OS, a sous reprsentation au niveau du march global des GSM, l ou Android ce sera fait anonymement une place au soleil, via, entre autre des appareils bien moins onreux.

----------


## FloMo

> On s'en fou pas mal que dans la rue, le nom "Android" ne soit pas connu, tout comme si Apple avait donn un nom  son systme (autre que iPhone OS), il ne serait pas plus connu d'ailleurs.


Si : iPhone, tout le monde connat et s'en fout totalement de savoir si c'est l'OS ou l'appareil.




> Android grimpe, pas au travers d'un GSM unique, mais au travers de toute une gamme, ce qui rend son expansion potentiellement nettement suprieur  l'iPhone OS dont Apple garde les rnes uniquement pour ses GSM. Palm a fait la mme erreur avec son WebOS d'ailleurs.


iPad est leader sur le march des tablettes ds sa sortie.

On verra ce que fera Android une fois que la photocopieuse aura termin son travail...

Et c'est d'ailleurs Gartner qui a rcemment annonc que l'introduction de l'iPhone en entreprise allait se faire grce  iPhone OS 4. Et c'est l que tout change : tu l'utilises au boulot, tu l'utilises  la maison !

----------


## Lucio_

> Si : iPhone, tout le monde connat et s'en fout totalement de savoir si c'est l'OS ou l'appareil.


En effet tout le monde connat, il y a peu  la tl un prsentateur disait que l'Iphone tait quip de windows.

----------


## Jrmie A.

> Si : iPhone, tout le monde connat et s'en fout totalement de savoir si c'est l'OS ou l'appareil.


Que tout le monde connaisse, c'est possible. Mais la plupart ne sait mme pas quel systme il a dans son GSM. L'important n'est pas que ce soit connu, mais que ce soit utilis. Et l, la diversit d'appareils sous Android le donnera vainqueur, c'est invitable.



> iPad est leader sur le march des tablettes ds sa sortie.
> On verra ce que fera Android une fois que la photocopieuse aura termin son travail...


L'iPad est leader pour une raison. Jobs n'a pas rpondu  un besoin, il a cr un besoin (de "reconnaissance" de d'identification sociale comme toujours avec Apple). Besoin qu'il savait qu'il allait pouvoir exploiter grce  l'arme de mouton AppleFan qui allait foncer dessus. Alors que l'iPad est techniquement infrieur en tout point  ce qui se faisait dj. Simplement, l'utilit des tablettes n'est toujours pas avre. De tous les AppleFan qui ont fonc acheter leur tablette, combien en avait rellement besoin?



> Et c'est d'ailleurs Gartner qui a rcemment annonc que l'introduction de l'iPhone en entreprise allait se faire grce  iPhone OS 4. Et c'est l que tout change : tu l'utilises au boulot, tu l'utilises  la maison !


Ah oui, grce au multitche je suppose? Qui a dmarr son photocopieur sur ce coup?
De plus, mme si c'est crach dans ma propre soupe, je ne crois pas en cette tude de Gartner car l'iPhone a l'image "jeune", et absolument pas professionnelle. Que techniquement il s'adapte  ce milieu ne signifie pas pour autant que socialement il y sera adapt. Je vois mal le business man avec son iPhone. Un peu comme je vois mal un jeune avec un BlackBerry.

----------


## Traroth2

Les gens ne savent pas ce qu'est un OS, donc videmment, ils ne connaissent pas Android. Par contre, ils connaissent le HTC Tattoo, le Samsung Spica ou le Motorola Milestone...

"iPad est leader sur le march des tablettes ds sa sortie" : Si on peut parler de march pour l'instant...

----------


## Jrmie A.

> Les gens ne savent pas ce qu'est un OS, donc videmment, ils ne connaissent pas Android. Par contre, ils connaissent le HTC Tattoo, le Samsung Spica ou le Motorola Milestone...


Voil exactement ce que je veux dire par "on s'en fout qu'ils ne connaissent pas Android" !
Merci, je n'arrivais pas  formuler la phrase que tu viens de faire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Traroth2

"On verra ce que fera Android une fois que la photocopieuse aura termin son travail" : C'est quoi, les "innovations" de l'iPad, dj ? Oui, les gens qui font des appareils Android vont tout pomper : ils vont faire des HTC Tattoo ou des Acer Liquid gants !  ::mrgreen:: 

Peut-tre mme qu'ils vont pomper la dernire "innovation" de l'iPhone OS 4 : le multitche...  ::mrgreen:: 

Le seul iPhone qui a t innovant, c'est le premier. Les suivants ne font que complter pour que l'iPhone soit en mesure de rester au niveau de la concurrence. Dans certains cas (3G sur l'iPhone 3G, copier-coller sur l'iPhone 3GS, multitche sur le *futur* iPhone 4), c'est mme de sacrs retards...

Au fait,  quand un quivalent du Nook chez Apple ?

----------


## befalimpertinent

> Et c'est d'ailleurs Gartner qui a rcemment annonc que l'introduction de l'iPhone en entreprise allait se faire grce  iPhone OS 4. Et c'est l que tout change : tu l'utilises au boulot, tu l'utilises  la maison !


Je n'ai pas lu cette tude mais j'ai du mal  concevoir qu'un systme aussi ferm puisse sduire les entreprises. Laisser le choix  un acteur priv omnipotent de valider ou non une application est un risque que peu d'entreprise devraient pouvoir se permettre. Mis  part quelques botes de com pour faire jeune et branch (et kikoolol  ::lol:: ) a parait difficile. 
Non ? (<-- question ouverte  :;): )

----------


## Traroth2

C'est sr qu'une plateforme o il faut demander l'autorisation  Apple avant de dployer ses propres applications, c'est  peu prs inutilisable, en entreprise.

----------


## Palca

> Je n'ai pas lu cette tude mais j'ai du mal  concevoir qu'un systme aussi ferm puisse sduire les entreprises. Laiss le choix  un acteur priv omnipotent de valider ou non une application est un risque que peu d'entreprise devraient pouvoir se permettre. Mis  part quelques botes de com pour faire jeune et branch (et kikoolol ) a parait difficile. 
> Non ? (<-- question ouverte )


Les applications d'entreprise ne passent pas par l'App Store, c'est un mode de diffusion interne.

Du reste, comme il a t crit prcdemment, considrer qu'Android est une "photocopie" de l'iPhone OS, c'est  mon avis ne jamais l'avoir utilis... Je suis sous Android 1.5 et il a plus de fonctionnalits que l'iPhone OS 4.0. Sans compter que Flash et AIR devraient arriver cette anne pour Android 2.1.

Il y a certainement de trs bonnes applications sur l'App Store, mais combien parmi les 185 000 ? De mme, je m'en fous pas mal de la grande majorit des 45 000 applications de l'Android Market, l'important c'est qu'il y en ait quelques unes de vraiment bien, et je n'ai pas encore vu de "super application pour iPhone" qui n'existe pas ou n'ait pas un quivalent sur Android.

Pour l'instant, les smartphones sont des portables au moins de moyenne gamme, mais d'ici quelques annes ce sera la base. Des tlphones Android  1, on en parle dj (le Boston d'Orange), un iPhone  1 (hors occasion / modle d'il y a 2 ans), j'en ai jamais entendu parler et je doute qu'Apple l'envisage vu sa rputation litiste.

----------


## Traroth2

> Les applications d'entreprise ne passent pas par l'App Store, c'est un mode de diffusion interne.


Tu peux prciser, a m'intresse. a voudrait dire qu'il est possible de contourner l'obligation de passer par AppStore pour installer des applications sans jailbreaker l'iPhone ?

----------


## Palca

http://developer.apple.com/support/i...nterprise.html

C'est quand mme pour des entreprises de plus de 500 personnes donc pas vraiment  la porte de tous...

----------


## stailer

> Du reste, comme il a t crit prcdemment, considrer qu'Android est une "photocopie" de l'iPhone OS, c'est  mon avis ne jamais l'avoir utilis... Je suis sous Android 1.5 et il a plus de fonctionnalits que l'iPhone OS 4.0. Sans compter que Flash et AIR devraient arriver cette anne pour Android 2.1.
> 
> Il y a certainement de trs bonnes applications sur l'App Store, mais combien parmi les 185 000 ? De mme, je m'en fous pas mal de la grande majorit des 45 000 applications de l'Android Market, l'important c'est qu'il y en ait quelques unes de vraiment bien, et je n'ai pas encore vu de "super application pour iPhone" qui n'existe pas ou n'ait pas un quivalent sur Android.


+1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Malheureusement autour de moi, ceux qui parlent d'acheter un nouveau tlphone veulent se tourner vers l'iphone.
Pas du tout pour le nombre d'applis ou tout autre argument technique... Non non, "a fait classe", c'est tout  ::(:  

Enfin bref, je prends toujours autant plaisir  sortir mon Samsung Galaxy  ct d'un mec qui a un iphone et le voir faire des yeux de surprise en s'apercevant que oui : il y a tout aussi bien que son Sacro Saint AyePhone  :;):

----------


## Traroth2

> http://developer.apple.com/support/i...nterprise.html
> 
> C'est quand mme pour des entreprises de plus de 500 personnes donc pas vraiment  la porte de tous...


Effectivement. Ce n'est pas a qui va faire de l'iPhone un hit de l'informatique d'entreprise...

----------


## Marvelll

Sans parler des problmes de compatibilit, la plupart des entreprises que je connais sont sous windows.

----------


## _skip

> Sans parler des problmes de compatibilit, la plupart des entreprises que je connais sont sous windows.


[TROLL]Je me vois tout  fait dbarquer et leur dire de virer leurs ordis et leur domaine active directory pour mettre des Macs...
"Hein quoi? vous voulez pas? Mais a fait aussi carrment lecteur MP3 vous savez?  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: "
[/TROLL]

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 26.04.2010 par Katleen*
*L'Android Market passe la barre des 50.000 applis, l'AppStore atteindrait les 400.000  la fin de l'anne*

Lors de son lancement il y a un an et demi, l'Android Market faisait ple figure face  son concurrent l'App Store. Il proposait un nombre trs rduit de produits, en comparaison au catalogue immense offert par Apple. 

Mais la boutique de Google a depuis fait son chemin.

La plateforme propose dsormais plus de 50.000 applications. L'Android Market semble s'tre enfin mis en marche. En juillet 2009, seulement 1554 applications taient publies, contre 8636 pour le mois de mars 2010. Une remonte en flche, qui semble s'inscrire comme une nouvelle tendance puisque les chiffres d'Avril 2010 seraient encore suprieurs  ceux du mois dernier.

Malgr cela, l'App Store conserve une bonne longueur d'avance avec plus de 191.000 applications disponibles  ce jour.

Si les croissances poursuivent leur rythme actuel, l'App Store compterait 400.000 applications fin 2010, contre seulement 150.000 pour l'Androit Market.

A voir comment voluera le march...

Source : Androlib (pour les chiffres concernant l'Android Market) et AppShopper (pour les chiffres concernant Apple)

 ::fleche::  Face  ces deux gants, quelle place reste-t-il pour les plateformes concurrentes ? Quels intrts pour les dveloppeurs de vouloir travailler avec elles ?

 ::fleche::  L'aversion pour la pornographie de Steve Jobs pourrait-elle permettre  l'Android Market de rattraper son retard sur l'App Store ?

----------


## FloMo

Android Market est un bon second, car il en faut bien un.

Il vaudra toujours mieux que Microsoft en termes de qualit.

----------


## GanYoshi

C'est exactement ce qui me fera acheter un tlphone sous androide plutt qu'un iPhone, au moins androide est plus ouvert, et pas besoin que l'application plaise  Apple pour que je puisse l'installer... 
(Voir image)

----------


## tontonnux

Personnellement, je penses que maintenant, comparer le nombre d'applications ne donne plus d'indication majeur.
Il serait temps de se pencher sur l'aspect qualitatif des diffrents stores. Parce que bon, 50 000 ou 200 000, on dpasse de toute faon largement le nombre d'applications que chacun pourra tester.

Quelles sont les applications sur l'appStore qui n'ont pas d'quivalent sur l'android market. Et inversement.

L au moins il deviendrait possible de choisir en connaissance de cause... tout ces chiffres au final finissent par ne plus dire grand chose.

----------


## JackDaniels93

C'est sr que peut importe le nombre, ce qui prime c'est la qualit des applications. Je me fiche qu'il y ait un million d'inutiles sur le market, je prfre des logiciels utiles et bien cods.

----------


## dams78

Le problme  mon sens est qu'actuellement on ne se pose pas la question de savoir si on fait une appli iphone ou android, la plupart des entreprises vont en faire une pour iphone, et a a me gave  ::): 
Du coup je rve d'un store gnral o les applications pourraient tre installes sur n'importe quelle plateforme...

----------


## tontonnux

> ...je rve d'un store gnral o les applications pourraient tre installe sur n'importe quelle plateforme...


Adobe avait-il fait le mme rve avec Air ?  ::P:

----------


## GanYoshi

> Du coup je rve d'un store gnral o les applications pourraient tre installes sur n'importe quelle plateforme...


... Et qu'on pourra programmer des applications gratuitement dans un langage libre  ::ccool:: 




> Adobe avait-il fait le mme rve avec Air ?


 ::roll::

----------


## dams78

> ... Et qu'on pourra programmer des applications gratuitement dans un langage libre


a coule de sources

----------


## Mikmacer

Wow 8636 applications par mois !

Et puis, 191 000 applis pour un petit appreil, on doit s'y perdre normment. Par contre, c'est la qualit qui compte, et non la quantit ... Probablement qu'un fort pourcentage de ces applis pourraient disparatre sans que a cause problme.

----------


## yvesA

> L'aversion pour la pornographie de Steve Jobs pourrait-elle permettre  l'Android Market de rattraper son retard sur l'App Store ?


Je ne pense pas que a puisse peser trs lourd, l'accs aux sites x n'est pas quand mme pas brid.
A mon avis, trs peu d'utilisateurs d'android accepterons de payer pour des applications porno qui servent a regarder des contenus qu'on peut trouver gratuitement sur le web.
L'absence de flash pourrai peser plus lourd, a empche d'aller sur youporn  :;): 

C'est surtout le soutient des grands fabricants et le nombre de terminaux qui va permettre  Android de rattraper son retard sur Apple, mais a prendra du temps.

Au sujet de flash, pour le moment il n'est disponible que sur un petit nombre de terminaux android, mais a devrai vite se gnraliser.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*L'Android Market passe la barre des 80.000 applications*
*Et crot de plus en plus vite, mais toujours moins que l'AppStore*



Alors que l'Android Market vient d'tre critiqu par une socit spcialise dans la scurit des applications mobiles (une attaque dont on peut s'interroger sur son bien-fonde), la croissance de la galerie de Google ne s'essouffle pas.

D'aprs les chiffres d'AndroLib, au mois de juin, l'Android Market aurait pass la barre des 80.000 applications.





Les valuations d'AndroLib sont traditionnellement suprieure au dcompte officiel de Google qui ne reconnat, pour sa part, _que_ 68.000.

Au del du chiffre brut, c'est surtout une tendance qui se confirme. Il y a de plus en plus d'applications proposes chaque mois. Autrement dit, la croissance de l'Android Market s'acclre.

La galerie franaise ne fait d'ailleurs pas exception.





La qualits des applications soumises reste galement bonne (en tout cas d'aprs les notes attribues par les utilisateurs).





De son cot, Distimo comptabilise 236.000 applications dans l'AppStore (iPhone et iPad confondus). Soit une croissance d'environ 30.000 nouveauts par mois... Le double de l'Android Market !

Un chiffre qui vient confirmer une tude de Appcelerator (intitule _ Q2 Mobile Developer Survey_ ), dont le principal enseignement est que les dveloppeurs sont trs intresss par Android.

Mais qu'ils sont toujours une majorit  dvelopper pour l'iPhone.





*Source* : l'tude d'Appcelerator  Q2 Mobile Developer 


Et vous ?

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, pourquoi les dveloppeurs sont intresss par Android mais dveloppent pour l'iPhone ?

----------


## minnesota

la mode tout simplement.

----------


## octal

> [B][SIZE="4"]
> Et vous ?
> 
>  D'aprs vous, pourquoi les dveloppeurs sont intresss par Android mais dveloppent pour l'iPhone ?


C'est trs simple. Le circuit ferm d'Apple ne plait certainement pas aux clients qui veulent plus de libert (notamment celle de copier et pirater les applications), par contre il garanti un taux minimum de copie pirate d'applications, ce qui est forcment plus rentables aux dveloppeurs d'applications commerciales.

D'autre part, (je ne parlerais mme pas de l'application Android) il faut dire que l'AppMarket ressemble  un site cr par un enfant de 10 ans s'auto-initiant  la programmation PHP.
Rien n'y ait concernant les applications, une recherche approximative, des descriptions sommaires des applications, systme de notation appriximatif, systme de commentaire de clients qui fait pitier, et console de gestion et de suivi des ventes (pour le dveloppeur) dont on n'ose mme pas parler.
Comparer cela  ce que propose Apple dans iTunes, et dans la console de suivis des ventes (par pays, par devise, les stats, ...).

Google est lamentable ! et dire qu'ils se permettent de taxer les dveloppeurs de 30% sur les ventes (sans parler des droits d'accs au market). C'est  se demander o va l'argent gagner de cette manire s'il n'est pas rinvesti dans l'amlioration du fond de commerce qu'est le site de vente.

----------


## Sylvaner

> Google est lamentable ! et dire qu'ils se permettent de taxer les dveloppeur de 30% sur les ventes (sans parler des droits d'accs au market). C'est  se demander o va l'argent gagner de cette manire s'il n'est pas rinvesti dans l'amlioration du fond de commerce qu'est le site de vente.


20$ pour s'inscrire sur l'AndroidMarket contre 100$ pour l'appstore

Un problme que j'ai pu remarquer sur l'androidmarket mais "apparament" c'est aussi le cas sur l'appmarket c'est l'invariabilit du top. On a toujours les memes applications qui sortent en premier les filtres sont pas super.

----------


## nirgal76

> Si : iPhone, tout le monde connat et s'en fout totalement de savoir si c'est l'OS ou l'appareil.


Internet Explorer est le navigateur qui est surement le plus connu dans la rue, il n'en est pas meilleur pour autant...idem pour Windows en tant qu'OS. enfin, a marche pour tout. qu'il soit le plus connu indique la bonne sant du (matraquage) service commercial du produit, mais ne permet pas de juger de sa qualit.
Et surtout, la plupart des gens, qu'ils aient l'un ou l'autre n'ont jamais essay le concurrent et donc, leur avis ne signifient pas grand chose au final.

(quand je dis "essay", c'est plus qu'une minute ou une heure, c'est l'utiliser au quotidien plusieurs semaines au moins).

Un smartphone a une utilit vidente, pour l'ipad je suis plus rserv. Pass le phnomne fan, l'aspect " la mode" et curiosit, combien s'en serviront toujours autant, ou l'auront encore dans 1 an ou 2 ?. impossible  savoir, mais c'est a qui sera le vritable juge.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*L'Android Market passe la barre des 100.000 applications*
*Et le milliard de tlchargements*

*Mise  jour du 02/08/10*



Le chiffre est plus symbolique qu'historique. Mais il traduit tout de mme, parmi d'autres signes, le succs de l'OS mobile de Google, notamment parmi la communaut des dveloppeurs.

D'aprs AndroLib, socit qui s'est fait une spcialit de l'analyse de l'Android Market, la galerie de l'OS vient tout juste de passer la barre des 100.000 applications





Un chiffre qu'il faut toutefois modrer pour plusieurs raisons. La premire tient au fait que Google a toujours annonc des chiffres infrieurs  ceux d'AndroLib.

La deuxime est que la socit inclut dans son estimation des applications (environ 18.000) qui ont par la suite t retire (dont les applications malicieuses qui utilisaient les failles d'Android dvoiles lors du dernier Black Hat Conference ?).

Le nombre de tlchargement d'applications a par ailleurs largement dpass le milliard.

Un chiffre impressionnant qui ne souffre, lui, aucune remarque.


*Source* : Rapport d'AndroLib

*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Android : nouveau systme pour lutter contre le piratage des applications payantes, elles devront se connecter aux serveurs de Google
 ::fleche::   Nous dsactivons toute application qui s'avrerait malicieuse pour l'utilisateur  rpond Google, aprs l'tude sur Android Market

 ::fleche::  Dvelopper en PHP pour Android devient possible grce  un projet open-source fond sur l'Android Scripting Environment de Google
 ::fleche::  App Inventor ouvre le dveloppement d'applications Android  tous, concurrence dloyale ou bon outil de dmocratisation ?

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Impressionn(e) par ces chiffres ? Ou sont-ils encore trop faibles par rapport  ceux de l'iPhone ?

----------


## kedare

> +1
> 
> Sans compter ceux qui n'ont pas envie d'investir dans un Mac juste pour pouvoir dvelopper des applis pour l'iPhone.


Sans compter qu'Android se base sur un des langages les plus utiliss.. Alors que sur iOS faut se taper Objective-C que personne n'utilise a part Apple  ::mouarf:: 

D'ailleurs, a quoi ressemble l'interface de gestion pour les vendeurs/dveloppeurs d'application chez Google et Apple ? Je les ai jamais vu..

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 10.09.2010 par Katleen
L'Android Market trs proche de la barre des 100.000 applications, combien de temps avant qu'il ne rattrape voire dpasse l'App Store d'Apple ?* 

Comme nous vous l'expliquions le mois dernier, le site AndroLib, qui surveille attentivement l'Android Market, a rcemment dclar qu'il n'y avait  pas encore  100.000 applications de disponible dans la boutique en ligne de Google, mais que cela ne saurait tarder.

En revanche, leur quipe affirme qu'il y a bien 100.000 applications qui ont t soumises  ce magasin virtuel, et ce depuis son ouverture jusqu' maintenant.

Les statistiques se basent sur le march global d'Android Market, et non pas sur les seuls logiciels disponibles aux Etats-Unis.

En juin 2009, seules 5000 applications avaient t proposes  la plateforme de Google. Qui a connu un trs bel essor depuis.

AndroLib estime que l'Android Market hberge actuellement quelques 83.300 applications (Google en voquait officiellement 70.000 dbut juillet 2010), pour environ 18.000 programmes qui ont t supprims ou non publis.

L'lve se rapproche du matre (Apple).

Source : AndroLib

 ::fleche::  A votre avis, quand est-ce que l'Android Market rattrapera les 100.000 applications de l'App Store ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu' terme, la boutique de Google dpassera celle d'Apple, en termes de popularit et de volume de contenus ?

----------


## Traroth2

L'AppStore n'est qu' 100.000 applications ? Mais a fait longtemps qu'ils sont  ce niveau ! Il va falloir qu'Apple se pose des questions existentielles...

----------


## pas05

On devrait crer une section www.developez.mobile.com

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*L'AppStore dpasse les 300.000 applications*
*Rvlateur ou juste symbolique ?*

*Mise  jour du 18/10/10*


L'AppStore vient de passer la barre des 300.000 applications.

C'est en tout cas le dcompte que fait la socit spcialise Mobclix qui en dnombre un peu plus de 301.000 et un millier supplmentaire chaque jour.

Sur ce chiffre impressionnant, 69 % sont des applications payantes.

D'autres estimations font tat d'un chiffre lgrement infrieur mais elles prennent en compte  et retranche - les applications dtes  inactives . Les chiffres bruts, eux, dpassent tous les 300.000.

Par comparaison, l'Android Market continue sa croissance (extrmement rapide), mais n'en est qu' 145.000 applications selon AndroLib. Une estimation traditionnellement suprieure  celle valids par Google, qui n'en recense officiellement  que  90.000.

A remarquer, le rapport payant-gratuit est quasiment le mme sous Android, mais invers (64 % d'applications gratuites).

Reste  savoir si c'est le nombre qui fait la qualit d'une galerie.

Une conception remise en cause par Blackberry (et ses 10.000 applications  chiffre Distimo).

Et tout rcemment par le PDG de Microsoft France qui se refuse   une course au nombre  pour la future galerie de Windows Phone 7.


*Source* : 300.000 applications pour l'iPhone selon Mobclix, un peu moins selon Fortune

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pour vous, ce chiffre de 300.000 applications est-il rvlateur ou juste symbolique ?

----------


## pgmDeveloper

Ouais ... bof 300k ou 3000K quelle est la diffrence ?? c'est du marketing tout a ! la proportion d'applications vraiment utiles, elle est de combien ??? 2% ?! 5% ?! aller je vais tre gnreux 10% ?!

Donc voil quoi...faut arrter avec ces chiffres qui ne veulent rien dire !

PS: J'ai un iphone que j'adore et j'aime bien android aussi !

----------


## FailMan

300000 applications dont :
5000 applications "Trouvez votre position prfre avec votre partenaire, pour seulement 8,99"3000 applications "faites semblant de boire une bire, pour seulement 9,99"8000 applications "Coussin pteur ! Fais triper tes potes pour seulement 3,99"1500 applications "Rveil ! Pour plus louper tes rendez-vous, seulement 14,99"4000 applications "Tchatte sur MSN avec tous tes contacts ! Seulement 7,99"2000 applications "Mate ta voisine sous la douche avec l'application Rayon X pour seulement 4,99"

Alors les 300000 applications, elles me font bien rire... Si on vire les nullits, les "qui-ne-marche-que-sur-iPhone-1.0", les mal traduites, les "lite", les inutiles, il en reste combien ? A peine mille.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ouais ... bof 300k ou 3000K quelle est la diffrence ?? c'est du marketing tout a ! la proportion d'applications vraiment utiles, elle est de combien ??? 2% ?! 5% ?! aller je vais tre gnreux 10% ?!
> 
> Donc voil quoi...faut arrter avec ces chiffres qui ne veulent rien dire !


Faut arrter de penser que des applications que tu trouves inutiles sont inutiles pour tout le monde. 

Un utilisateur non-informaticien ne trouvera pas un client SSH utile, alors que moi je trouve a utile.
Donc au final, le nombre d'applications n'est certes pas une fin en soi, mais a prsage au moins d'avoir un peu de choix.

----------


## berceker united

> Faut arrter de penser que des applications que tu trouves inutiles sont inutiles pour tout le monde. 
> 
> Un utilisateur non-informaticien ne trouvera pas un client SSH utile, alors que moi je trouve a utile.
> Donc au final, le nombre d'applications n'est certes pas une fin en soi, mais a prsage au moins d'avoir un peu de choix.


Non non non, il y a des applications en double triple quadruple et beaucoup d'application qui ne font rien mais comme c'est pas sur l'utilit ou non de l'application qui est jug par l'AppleStore alors a passe.

----------


## pgmDeveloper

> Faut arrter de penser que des applications que tu trouve inutiles sont inutiles pour tout le monde. 
> 
> Un utilisateur non-informaticien ne trouvera pas un client SSH utile, alors que moi je trouve a utile.
> Donc au final, le nombre d'applications n'est certes pas une fin en soi, mais a prsage au moins d'avoir un peu de choix.


Quand je dis "application utile" je t'assure que je ne pense pas qu' moi... je suis plus ouvert d'esprit que ce que tu sembles penser  ::): 

Allez je vais faire encore un effort 15% !!!!

Non srieux mme quand tu rassembles toutes applications qui sont utiles pour tout le monde t'arrives pas  ce chiffre...

----------


## lequebecois79

symbolique...

c'est comme sur pc, tu as une quantit industriel qui font la mme chose plus ou moins bien.....

----------


## GCSX_

Je rejoint l'avis de pas mal d'autre internantes en demandant ceci :

Quelle est la proportion d'application "inutiles" (boites  meuh, machines  pets, rayons X bidons, etc.) ?
Quelle est la proportion de doublons quivalents (applications qui font la mme chose sans rien apporter de nouveau) ?
Quelle est la proportion d'application "espion" (applications qui lorgnent sur les contacts, la position GPS ou toute autre donne personnelle pour un but autre que son propre fonctionnement) ?

Ces questions sont applicables tout autant  l'AppleStore qu' l'Android et au MarketPlace de Microsoft.

On devrait comparer les stores non pas au nombre d'application, mais  la proportion d'applications nouvelles (qui apportent un vrai plus  de l'xistant, ou qui sont totalement indites sur le store)

Juger au nombre d'application, c'est comme une usine qui facturerai X pices livrs sans retirer celles qui sont dfectueuses.

En gros, on juge  la quantit sans tenir compte de la qualit.

----------

